# Peep Show - The Final Series



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2015)

Starts Channel 4 Weds 11 Nov 10pm.

Yes, it's the last ever time we join Mark, Jeremy, Super Hans et al.  Looking forward to this immensely, but also sad there won't be any more.  Doing 9 series and remaining funny is quite an achievement.


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ, is this still going?  I thought season 1 was absolutely brilliant, but it had lost its mojo by season 3, can't believe that they've managed to make it to 9 seasons.  Did it get better again or something?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2015)

Epona said:


> Jesus fucking christ, is this still going?  I thought season 1 was absolutely brilliant, but it had lost its mojo by season 3, can't believe that they've managed to make it to 9 seasons.  Did it get better again or something?


I gave up by 5? I think. The first three are gold still though


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah it did tail off but still found all over the series very watchable.  Looking forward to the new one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

Epona said:


> Jesus fucking christ, is this still going?  I thought season 1 was absolutely brilliant, but it had lost its mojo by season 3, can't believe that they've managed to make it to 9 seasons.  Did it get better again or something?


Not really. They should have stopped after the third


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. They should have stopped after the third


The funniest scene ever is in series 4. (The dog-eating one)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

Maggot said:


> The funniest scene ever is in series 4. (The dog-eating one)


That was the shark jumping moment for me


----------



## xenon (Nov 8, 2015)

Across all the series' the bits that don't quite work are where it strays too far from plausible and goes for out and out farse. Which are still funny in their way but it's the characters interactions, internal monologues and turns of phrase that is the best stuff.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2015)

Maggot said:


> The funniest scene ever is in series 4. (The dog-eating one)



Good scene but 4 is where it really went from slice of life funny shit to Jez and Mark do whacky shit just coz.

And I cannot stand Dobbie


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2015)

> *Peep Show - The Final Series*



This is the one.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2015)

On in 15 minutes.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm all ready...


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

still enjoying it, still annoyed when people say 'they should have stopped making it after...'


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2015)

It's still good.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

binka said:


> still enjoying it, still annoyed when people say 'they should have stopped making it after...'



Same here


----------



## passenger (Nov 11, 2015)

thanks for the head up


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 11, 2015)

How long does it usually take 4od to put the programs up?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> How long does it usually take 4od to put the programs up?



Not sure I think it's a matter of hours? Or at least the next day...IIRC?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 12, 2015)

I gave up at series 3 because it just wasn't funny. I've heard it picks back up again, but then I've heard it doesn't.

Might hunt it down on Netflix some time and start from series 4, make my own mind up. But I'm neither happy or upset that it's ending.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I gave up at series 3 because it just wasn't funny. I've heard it picks back up again, but then I've heard it doesn't.
> 
> Might hunt it down on Netflix some time and start from series 4, make my own mind up. But I'm neither happy or upset that it's ending.


 we looked for earlier series on netflix but couldn't find it, I think we watched it on you tube? I'll have to check...

I think you have to make your own mind about whether something is funny or not. I certainly know that not every episode of every series was funny but I wouldn't not watch a whole batch just because one or two didn't make me laugh personally...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 12, 2015)

They are all on 4OD or whatever they call it now


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)

Dan U said:


> They are all on 4OD or whatever they call it now



Yes!! My addled brain...you are correct! I can remember having to sign into 4OD to watch previous series to get me in the mood for the new one...well done Dan U ! x


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2015)

The part in the bathroom about the coke was the highlight for me 

fucking ace.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2015)

i had it on preview with 02 priority , cue sitting in the pub proper lolling


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2015)

Was alright. Had some good moments.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2015)

chilango said:


> Was alright. Had some good moments.


"the Croydon Bullingdon" was one...but not really many lols.


----------



## chilango (Nov 12, 2015)

I remember laughing at bits. I can't remember what those bits were though. Probably Superhans or Johnson.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 12, 2015)

brogdale said:


> "the Croydon Bullingdon" was one...but not really many lols.


The farty Guantanamo comment made me laugh.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Nov 13, 2015)

Do not waterboard, this is against the Geneva convention, I am going to the Citizens Advice Bureau... all delivered with perfect LOLness upside down in a sleeping bag dragged by the Croydon bullingdon club.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 14, 2015)

"You're reading Mr Nice again?"


----------



## Spod (Nov 18, 2015)

Best one for me was where he goes to a sperm donation clinic to give a sample. No porn in the cubicle so he wanks to a £5 note.

'mmm youve just been coronated. keep your crown on....'


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2015)

Spod said:


> Best one for me was where he goes to a sperm donation clinic to give a sample. No porn in the cubicle so he wanks to a £5 note.
> 
> 'mmm youve just been coronated. keep your crown on....'


thanks a bunch, Elgar.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> i had it on preview with 02 priority


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2015)

dont be jel


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2015)

More than six laughs in it, which will be more than anything else I watch this week, in all likelihood.  So that's a vote for 'still got it'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2015)

I enjoyed it - and that is more that can be said for a lot of UK TV comedy right now (with the exception of People Just Do Nothing).


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2015)

"No murdering"


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2015)

ok it still has some good lols. hans readying his shoelace garrotte and the heating. Its turned into farce though, and it wasn't that so blatantly when itstarted. Still I'm smiling now and before I watched ep 2 I was all depressed. Score.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2015)

That was a great episode!


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2015)

I loved Hans' reasoning for Mark being his best man;

"You're a dick-in-vagina guy."


----------



## Spod (Nov 20, 2015)

Well im now depressed as Mark reminds me of me. Me and the mrs have 'radiator wars', an endless cycle of me turning it all down and her turning them all up. CCTV cameras for positioning against the thermostats on order!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2015)

Well this season started pretty below average and just got worse...


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2015)

It kills the time before Toast of London starts anyway.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 21, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> It kills the time before Toast of London starts anyway.


Fuck me that was shit.

Excellent return to form for this final Peep Show, makes it almost worthwhile to be back in the UK for winter.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2015)

Toast of London is not shit!!


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 21, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Toast of London is not shit!!


I can see how it might provide a chuckle for students. Nah, maybe it's just me, I prefer my comedy unashamedly realist. Horses for courses.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh I love it, I must do people's heads in as I keep talking about it


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2015)

Spod said:


> Well im now depressed as Mark reminds me of me. Me and the mrs have 'radiator wars', an endless cycle of me turning it all down and her turning them all up. CCTV cameras for positioning against the thermostats on order!



Isn't part of the show's success that many of us, particularly 20- and 30-something men, see bits of ourselves in both Mark and Jez? I think I'm more Mark, with his socially awkward lack of confidence.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2015)

I particularly liked Super Hans quoting the lyrics from the Shamen's 'Move Any Mountain' as part of the wedding vows


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

mark getting duffed up by a hipster also made me laugh much more than it should have


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 23, 2015)

It's still funny.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

I get to watch episode 3 tonight after 10pm...coz I'm spesh 

ETA and the good thing is, as it's an exclusive premier showing, there are no ads!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok that was fucking funny!!


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2015)

Yep. Good one that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2015)

Me and the wife were literally crying out loud with laughter!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome. Fawlty towers level.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

So many amazing one liners in tonight's episode.
And it must be the first time ever I've clicked a show's hashtag on Twitter and not seen one negative comment.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2015)

I really enjoyed Mark's giggling when Jez was trying to write on his eyelids.
Excellent episode.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

The blue eyeshadow actually quite suited him.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2015)

Flipping brilliant last night. Mark trying to keep his eyes open had me roaring


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 26, 2015)

However good it was, it did demonstrate how much Mark has changed. Series 1-3 Mark would never have cooked that, always would have had a good stock of branded goods in the cupboard to supplement the planned meal. 

Hmmm.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> However good it was, it did demonstrate how much Mark has changed. Series 1-3 Mark would never have cooked that, always would have had a good stock of branded goods in the cupboard to supplement the planned meal.
> 
> Hmmm.


Yeah the whole thing is way different to how it was...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2015)

like I said, its become a total farce rather than a sit com with a twist. I laughed a lot though. Would like a jonson centred episode soon though


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 26, 2015)

Last night's episode was the worst of the entire series so far for me. I was so annoyed I took it to twitter!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 26, 2015)

yeah didn't really do it for me, even though yesterday I stuck up for it.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 26, 2015)

It felt like someone at VICE had written and directed the episode.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2015)

It was written by me, and I did set up Vice too weirdly.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2015)

nah it was just old fashioned UK sitcom done really well imo... like those episodes of dads army or fawlty towers that are plotted like clockwork with not a dead moment.


----------



## binka (Nov 26, 2015)

It did make me laugh but as purves grundy said it's hard to believe that is how mark would be. he always had the shopping in, i don't think he fridge would ever be that empty. although it is possible he's in the middle of some sort of breakdown - hence the stalking the girl from darty.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2015)

Its been downhill for Mark for ages, now. 
I think it fits


----------



## starfish (Nov 26, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I really enjoyed Mark's giggling when Jez was trying to write on his eyelids.
> Excellent episode.


That scene was painfully hilarious.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 26, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Last night's episode was the worst of the entire series so far for me. I was so annoyed I took it to twitter!


I was more on your side this week re Peep Show vs Toast


----------



## xenon (Nov 26, 2015)

Last night's was the funniest so far. LoL'd several times. The old sitcom dinner party trope again but still.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The blue eyeshadow actually quite suited him.


I understood that was the fashion, but i may have been misinformed


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 27, 2015)

purves grundy said:


> I was more on your side this week re Peep Show vs Toast



Clancy Moped


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 27, 2015)

I actually really like the fact they bought that awkward shoe shop/student girl back - that was random seeing how long she's been gone for. I always thought she was a missed opportunity not to have more of her in the series.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 27, 2015)

You can now do a tour of the Croydon locations in Peep Show.

Take our Peep Show tour of Croydon and bid farewell to the El Dude Brothers


----------



## Fingers (Dec 9, 2015)

OK that made me laugh tonight


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2015)

OTT but again passed the multi lol test.  Homeless ball pit witch.   Just get to Thornton Heath and follow the screaming. ATOL protected.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2015)

note when mark made his toast it was one slice bown and one white. Browns the dinner, whites the treat.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 10, 2015)

Homeless ball pit witch.

Jez the Blairite prick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> I actually really like the fact they bought that awkward shoe shop/student girl back - that was random seeing how long she's been gone for. I always thought she was a missed opportunity not to have more of her in the series.



Yup me too.


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't think either last week or last night have come anywhere near the quality of the dinner party episode.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 10, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup me too.


My only problem was she started off more like the character the same actress played in an episode of The IT Crowd. Much better this week, but am I the only one who just wants mark to finally find the one. I demand a happy ending dammit!


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

jannerboyuk said:


> My only problem was she started off more like the character the same actress played in an episode of The IT Crowd. Much better this week, but am I the only one who just wants mark to finally find the one. I demand a happy ending dammit!


jez is his one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2015)

jannerboyuk said:


> My only problem was she started off more like the character the same actress played in an episode of The IT Crowd. Much better this week, but am I the only one who just wants mark to finally find the one. I demand a happy ending dammit!



Yeah but her version of her thing was much better delivered in Peep Show. Plus, she's hot.[emoji16]


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2015)

jannerboyuk said:


> I demand a happy ending dammit!



There won't be any happy ending.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 12, 2015)

stavros said:


> I don't think either last week or last night have come anywhere near the quality of the dinner party episode.


For much of the time both episodes were close to the subtleness of series 1-3 but then they would burst into total  silly, you'd be reminded that the characters were no longer just slightly quirkier than average


----------



## J Ed (Dec 12, 2015)

I dunno if I can be bothered to watch now I know that Webb is a Blairite CUNT


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 12, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I dunno if I can be bothered to watch now I know that Webb is a Blairite CUNT



I remember the writers picked Webb and Mitchell due to them being familiar with their personalities I.e. Web being a prick.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 12, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I dunno if I can be bothered to watch now I know that Webb is a Blairite CUNT



Kinda ironic that he's now thicker than the character he plays. Show's still fucking funny though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2015)

It ends tonight doesn't it?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 16, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It ends tonight doesn't it?



Yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

jannerboyuk said:


> My only problem was she started off more like the character the same actress played in an episode of The IT Crowd. Much better this week, but am I the only one who just wants mark to finally find the one. I demand a happy ending dammit!


She's the fella who played Wycliffe's daughter!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 16, 2015)

Last ever just starting


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2015)

but


----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2015)

I love the way it's changed as they grow  up and real time has passed,  but it's still just as funny.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2015)

I also love Jeremy being gay. It makes so much sense but I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2015)

Last half and will Mark finally get to keep The One?!


----------



## chilango (Dec 16, 2015)

"I've only gone and won"...

...who's gonna fuck it up for him? Jez? Hans? Himself? a surprise?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2015)

"I was worried Ibiza was too much"


----------



## chilango (Dec 16, 2015)

oh.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 16, 2015)

Nooooooo. Ah well. Bye clean shirt


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 17, 2015)

beautiful last sentiments.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2015)

Totally fitting end.


----------



## magneze (Dec 17, 2015)

Good finish.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 17, 2015)

Great final episode that. RIP


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2015)

.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2016)

Mitchell has certainly gone down in my estimation....


----------



## J Ed (Nov 14, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mitchell has certainly gone down in my estimation....
> 
> View attachment 95494



IMO he has something more of Ricky Gervais about him, at least when you hear him speak.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't get it. None of them look like him.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 14, 2016)

magneze said:


> I don't get it. None of them look like him.


The one on the left does.


----------



## alan_ (Nov 14, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mitchell has certainly gone down in my estimation....
> 
> View attachment 95494


Those doors are the ones the unclothed little and large pose outside currently on bandwith thread
https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...andwidthz-pt-5.261392/page-3146#post-14788050


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2016)

Maggot said:


> The one on the left does.


In what way?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2016)

magneze said:


> In what way?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 14, 2016)

magneze said:


> In what way?




same gender and hair colour

stop nit picking


----------



## brogdale (Nov 14, 2016)

The similarity appears even more clearly when presented in body art form....


----------



## albionism (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep same gender and hair colour. Exactly the same.


----------

